# pictures of my breitling A25362



## breitlingjabs

hi there, i have searched the web everywhere for info on this watch. im having a tuff time believing its real. can anyone help me out?


----------



## mjbryant

*This is not a Breitling!*


breitlingjabs said:


> hi there, i have searched the web everywhere for info on this watch. im having a tuff time believing its real. can anyone help me out?


That is why there is so little info.


----------



## timetokill

Fake! 
And I almost forgot .......


----------



## tompw

*Were you just having a laugh?*

:rodekaart


----------



## Don Indiano

I wonder why this has become a sticky thread... did somebody push the wrong button? :think: :-s


----------



## SnapIT

Yeah me too! Its about to become unstuck It was first posted to the images section, which was a mistake. Never mind, these things are sent to try us.


----------



## Eagle

*cough* all the image threads have been stickied too (apart from the two latest ones) - is that right?... :think:


----------



## SnapIT

Hi Eagle,
If we don't stick the threads after a while the script will roll the aging posts from view. Depending on how you have set your user control panel that may happen in as little as a week. To prevent that the threads are 'stuck' when we have a few new entries or from time to time as the need arises. I have a look whenever a new post is shows up and take care of it. Thanks for posting your fantastic shots and keeping us on our toes.


----------

